# 63 Ford 4000 PTO quit working



## 63FordGA (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Ford 4000 (4 cyl Diesel) that the PTO just quit working on. I think this is a 1963 model, but it is hard to tell. The serial number was apparently eaten off by a leaking battery long before I bought it. I am fairly certain it is an early 60s 4000 model based on the hood and front grill design, as well as having a 4 cyl motor. 

I was mowing with the tractor a few weeks ago, and the PTO simply stopped working. There was no noticeable noise when it stopped working. Nor is there any grinding noise or other noticeable noise coming from the PTO. The engagement lever will move as if engaging, but nothing happens. 

I am not sure if this is a live PTO or not. I have a ratchet/overrun on the end of the PTO shaft. The tractor has a 4 speed manual transmission (apparently not SOS). I am looking into getting a manual for it, but haven't been to the New Holland or TSC store yet to get it. 

I don't think it has a hydraulic PTO. The 3 point hitch hydraulics are still working. However, the tractor has to warm up for a couple of minutes before they will work. It has been this way since I bought it about a year ago. 

My immediate concern is getting the PTO working again. If anyone has some suggestions on what may be wrong with the PTO, and how to fix it, I would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks,


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There are production code # which maybe on either side of the trans, sounds like an internal lever assembly problem.


----------



## 63FordGA (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will look for the # on the side of the Trans. I went to get the book for the tractor yesterday, but they were out of stock. Hope to have it in about a week.


----------



## loggerhead (Sep 10, 2010)

*PTO Pump*



63FordGA said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Ford 4000 (4 cyl Diesel) that the PTO just quit working on. I think this is a 1963 model, but it is hard to tell. The serial number was apparently eaten off by a leaking battery long before I bought it. I am fairly certain it is an early 60s 4000 model based on the hood and front grill design, as well as having a 4 cyl motor.
> 
> ...


The tractor does have a pto pump. It is on the right hand side of the tractor where the motor and the transmission go together. At the top of the pump there is a plug you can bleed to get all the air out. You need to turn the engine over until it is a straight stream of oil no bubbles. That is one way to check. There are other things to look for. If there is no fluid coming out of the top of the pump it could be the gear that is at the end of the pump is broken. Lets hope its not that. If the pump has a strong flow you may have to go into the lift top itself. It isn't a hard job just time consuming. I have 2 that are 1964 Ford 4000 deisels. One I just had to repair due to the lift leaking down constantly. You can email me if you have anymore questions i'm not to good with computers, but I do know how to email.


----------



## loggerhead (Sep 10, 2010)

The tractor does have a pto pump. It is on the right hand side of the tractor where the motor and the transmission go together. At the top of the pump there is a plug you can bleed to get all the air out. You need to turn the engine over until it is a straight stream of oil no bubbles. That is one way to check. There are other things to look for. If there is no fluid coming out of the top of the pump it could be the gear that is at the end of the pump is broken. Lets hope its not that. If the pump has a strong flow you may have to go into the lift top itself. It isn't a hard job just time consuming. I have 2 that are 1964 Ford 4000 deisels. One I just had to repair due to the lift leaking down constantly. You can email me if you have anymore questions i'm not to good with computers, but I do know how to email.


----------



## johnnieevans (Sep 23, 2010)

*having pto problems*

I am having problems with my 5000 series ford tractor. I believe that its a 77 or 78 year model. I have tried putting fluid in the lines and no luck. Please leave me a response with more ideas


----------



## Philbilly (Aug 30, 2010)

*Ford 4000*

I have a ford 4000 as well, wish I knew what year it is. Bombers on the right side are J01b and A15731. I need to buy a brake rod seal for it, any ideas?

My PTO has stopped before, but so far it has started back after a few minutes of no activity.


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

800 If it is a 1963 it is a Ford "PowerMaster" of the "800 Series" 801 PowerMaster 851pm, 861pm etc


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a site for downloading manuals i will post in a few days


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Down load a repair manual*

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:You may have luck with scripd.com


----------

